# The Nurse



## Jim Johnson (Sep 14, 2005)

A nurse walks into a bank, preparing to endorse a check. She reaches into her pocket and pulls out a rectal thermometer and tries to write with it. She looks up at the teller, pauses for a moment, then realizing her mistake, says, "Well that's great, just great. Some jerk's got my pen."


----------



## CaptainPanic (Sep 14, 2005)

DANG!! :blink:  LOL,

Oh and welcome to EMTLife!


----------



## HotNoldEMTchick (Sep 14, 2005)

:lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 


That's just sick.... I have this visual of some guy running around with a Bic or a Papermate shoved up his arse.... LMAO  :lol:


----------



## ipscscott (Sep 14, 2005)

Funny, when I heard this I don't think she said "jerk".   :blink:


----------



## Summit (Sep 14, 2005)

"***"?

that makes it even funnier  :lol:


----------



## emtbuff (Sep 15, 2005)

You know the funny thing is that I speaking from a nurses point of view would be one of those that would say something like that cuz I am very possessive (sp) about my pens I'll let someone borrow one but I make sure It doesn't get any further away from my hand.


----------



## CaptainPanic (Sep 15, 2005)

With me you dont have to borrow my pen for me to lose it, I usually set it down when I have to get up to do something and I never see it again.


----------



## Wingnut (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CaptainPanic_@Sep 15 2005, 07:46 PM
> * With me you dont have to borrow my pen for me to lose it, I usually set it down when I have to get up to do something and I never see it again.
> 
> *


 me too.  <_<


----------



## ShortHairedPunkette (Sep 16, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## Wingnut (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ShortHairedPunkette_@Sep 16 2005, 12:12 PM
> * :lol: *


 Oh crap  :blink:


----------



## Summit (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut+Sep 16 2005, 03:26 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Wingnut @ Sep 16 2005, 03:26 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-ShortHairedPunkette_@Sep 16 2005, 12:12 PM
> * :lol: *


Oh crap  :blink: [/b][/quote]
This can't be the same person can it??? :unsure: 

I can't imagine SHP casting himself as a female... he's has too great of a insecurity complex as it is...

This must be someone's idea of a joke.    :blink:

This one is too cheerfull to be SHP (I HOPE!!!!!!)


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 17, 2005)

No, it's not.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut+Sep 15 2005, 07:48 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Wingnut @ Sep 15 2005, 07:48 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-CaptainPanic_@Sep 15 2005, 07:46 PM
> * With me you dont have to borrow my pen for me to lose it, I usually set it down when I have to get up to do something and I never see it again.
> 
> *


me too.  <_< [/b][/quote]
 I have people like you to thank... for my lovely collection of drug rep pens!


----------



## Summit (Sep 18, 2005)

I *always* lose pens. I always have to "acquire" more usually from the hospital. It's a really bad problem... maybe I need professional help.  :lol:


----------



## Wingnut (Sep 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Summit_@Sep 18 2005, 12:45 PM
> * I *always* lose pens. I always have to "acquire" more usually from the hospital. It's a really bad problem... maybe I need professional help.  :lol: *


 You're just NOW realizing that???  :lol:  :lol:   

I couldn't help myself


----------

